# Official Suns @ Bulls Monday Janurary 5, 2004, 7:30pm cst.UPN 45,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

West coast team.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Suns - 96
Bulls - 88

JC - 18


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Eh I cant believe i picked da bulls last game..

Bulls: 95
Suns: 83

Crawford with 25

Dang I was wanting to see my favorite player take on my team


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm gonna go against my better judgement and be a homer. No specific reason - just a stupid hopeful masochistic bulls fan.

Bulls 91
Suns - 88

Our backcourt responds to a rather poor outing against Boston. Curry plays a few more minutes and scores 18 on 6 for 9 from the field. Still too few shots for the big guy.


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 95
Suns 83


Im hoping Skiles realizes that Eddy needs to be in the starting lineup.... if I was him this is how I would ahve it right now

HInrich
Crawford
Williams
Davis
Curry

If jerome can play the SF position I think we are in good shape, he puts up 10-15 points a night adn grabs rebonds, not to bad


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Amare and Zarko still out. Suns at the tail end of a back to back in an extended road trip. Did not look good against the Pistons (but who does these days). Playing the Raptors this afternoon.

I'm going with the Bullies.

Bulls 97
Suns 82

JCraw gets caught up in a shooting match -- 25

Edit: Adjusted score post trade announcement. Had the Bulls to win anyway, but now its by a bigger margin.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 94
Suns 90


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm usually quite cautious with my picks, but what fun is it if you always pick the likely winner? Though the Suns are really that good, so maybe they aren't the likely winner?

Bulls 92
Suns 88


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls 93
Suns 87

We punish them on the boards and down low. Marion breaks out of his slump and shows all the doubters here that he's a legit star.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i say the bullies crush them at home ...just a gut feeling 

107-92 bulls win

Curry high scorer 22


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Suns 92
Bulls 85


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Suns 97, Bulls 79


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Suns Win

Suns 107
Bulls 82

Edit: Man Child isn't playing... but the Suns still rip these losers apart.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bulls 93
Suns 83


(edited due to the trade)


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Suns 92
Bulls 84

Hinrich 18 pt and 9 assists


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bulls- 90
Suns- 88


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 92
Suns 90

Crawford leads the Bulls with 27 as the starters bounce back from a horrid shooting night.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

suns 94
bulls 88


----------



## tasurim (Nov 10, 2002)

I learn the error of my ways and thus have stopped sipping the Bulls Kool-Aid... they always seem to lose when I think they have a chance..

Suns: 98
Bulls: 87


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Wow... you guys do realize that the Suns are at the bottom of the West and that Amare and Zarko are both out, right? And that we have Eddy and this game is at home???


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls 92
Suns 84


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 98 
Suns 96 

JC with 27 

...And I've got a source that says the Bagel will edge the Donut and Coffee, sshhhh


----------



## Medvedenko4Life (Dec 29, 2003)

Suns-98
Bulls-79

JC-25,8, 5 turnovers

Marbury-30, 10, 3 turnovers...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Phoenix will win

Suns 97

Bulls 91

High scorer for the game will be Shawn Marion with 24

For the Bulls, Curry with 20


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

It's time to win the first game against a team from the west.

Bulls 94
Suns 93


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Hmmm, this is a tough one to call. I guess I will give the Bulls the nod tonight and keep my fingers crossed, I want some ribs!!!


Bulls 92
Suns 90


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

I continue to go with my heart rather than with my stomach, though my stomach is 10X larger.....

The Bull -- 94
The Sun -- 87


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Edited post-Marbury/Penny trade...

Bulls - 94
Suns - 86

Jamal scores 24.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 92
Suns 84

Bulls get their first win of the season vs. a West Coast opponent.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd just like to add that the Sun is the team immediately ahead of the Bull in the overall NBA standings. This is a team we need to beat if we want to gain ground on our opposition.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Suns 87
Bulls 82

high scorer- JC with 24


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm attending, so Bulls win.

Bulls -97
Feenix - 91


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I'm changing my prediction to Bulls 84 Suns 79


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls - 101
Suns - 97


SuperDave gets free grub


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 281
Suns 88


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls 85
Suns 80


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Now that we won't have to deal with Marbury (just traded to the Knicks), this should be a big win for the Bulls

Bulls 106
Suns 92


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

replace my prediction. 

Bulls 97
Suns 70 (hard time scoring tonight)

Curry still high scorer with 20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I say bulls win. I was going for a loss. 

97-81.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls Win

97-81


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

93-82 bulls


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls 90
Suns 87

An overall bad game.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Bulls 95.
Suns 85.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

We HAVE to beat such a short-handed Suns team.

Bulls 97
Suns 85


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Bulls 90
Suns 86

Marion has a huge game, but Crawford and JYD pitch in to make it happen. Defense is especially decent tonight. Curry goes 6 for 13 and notches 14 and 6 but with 5 PF.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Molten Spheres: 78
Bulle: 100


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Marbury and Penny probably sitting...

Bulls 94
Suns 81


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls win despite poor play

94-85


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*With no Marbury..*

Bulls 96
Suns 88


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls 92

Suns 85


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

A Bulls roster without some of it's main contributers (injury)

vs

A Suns roster without some of it's main contributers (injury/trade)


Finally, a fair matchup!!!  

Bulls 103
Suns 88


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

No Marbury or Penny..

Suns 82
Bulls 95


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 115
Suns 85


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How many career highs will we beat tonight?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

12 points scored so far....... 12 rebounds pulled down so far. I see why the board is empty, this game is brutal!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 12 points scored so far....... 12 rebounds pulled down so far. I see why the board is empty, this game is brutal!


I was kinda liking being up by 13 early


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> I was kinda liking being up by 13 early


And this is BEFORE their five man roster gets tired....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Will three points scored in a quarter be a new record?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Donnell Harvey has the only 3 for Phoenix :laugh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

damn the suns are sucking big time, they should of announced the trade after this game so that starbury and penny could still play.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Anyone catch Dore talking about Pip's return? Sounds like this knee operation had the desired effect and Pip should be back soon


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How are we only up by 2 points!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tie game, 31-31.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow...Barbosa: 11 pts on 5-6 shooting.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

We suck but at least Jerome is hustling :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is a kind of game a bad team like us should really fear.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Suns put on a full court press and the Bulls folded. 

JYD just pulled a Rodman and flew off the court to save a loose ball


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> The Suns put on a full court press and the Bulls folded.
> 
> JYD just pulled a Rodman and flew off the court to save a loose ball


How can they afford a full court press when they only have 8 players?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> How can they afford a full court press when they only have 8 players?


 Guess we'll find out in the second half  

Skiles has been playing Fizer alot at 3, can't wait until Pippen returns


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Don't know about you guys, but I got my cyanide pill handy if this kind of play keeps up.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Don't know about you guys, but I got my cyanide pill handy if this kind of play keeps up.


KC Johnson was suggesting beer, it often works for me. In case of blow outs , you got to go with the kronic... and let the trade talk begin


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

30% shooting in the second quarter on our own home court. AGAIN! I am getting tired of this poor offense! They have 8 players and they outplayed us, even though they are behind.  :no:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

From the boxscore it appears that Jamal Crawford is taking the night off.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Don't know about you guys, but I got my cyanide pill handy if this kind of play keeps up.


damn, have we gotten down to the Cyanide pills this early/


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

wow. i'm certainly glad i missed most of the first half to watch Old School instead of this crap. if we lose this game, it may be a low point for the season. oh well, i don't think i'm going to waste my time watching this nonsense. from the looks of the game thread, not many other people are either.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This is the kind of game where I miss Jay Williams. The Bulls have no clue how to play against a zone. I'm gonna be more than a little upset if we lose to such a severly undermanned team simply because they (the Bulls) show no energy and get outworked by a bunch of Pheonix benchwarmers.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Barbosa and Milos are going to make fans in the valley of the sun forget Marbury very quickly


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls start the third quarter with a full court press. 

We need to attack the basket.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

what is the score?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Barbosa and Milos are going to make fans in the valley of the sun forget Marbury very quickly


Only if they play the Bull every night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal 1-8.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the score now is 48-43 Bulls


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Barbosa is awesome. I got laughed off when I said he might be the fastest player I have seen in the league and plays amazing defense for a rookie.

Way to step up in your first NBA start, with your leader gone, stuck in Milwaukee for the day and taking the bus to chicago.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

JYD! JYD! 

Hustle is a beautiful thing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford finally hits a bucket! 51-43. Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pass from Williams Crawford for 3 not bad

51-43 Timeout by Phoenix. JC is 2-9


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

LeBron
Wade
Hinrich
Ford
Barbosa
Ridnour
Blake

Not a bad crop of lead/combo guards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD 9 pts 11 rebounds.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If Crawford can get hot this game is over. 

Its sad that its this close in the first place.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Only if they play the Bull every night.


:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How many steals does Hinrich have?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> LeBron
> Wade
> Hinrich
> ...


That is a very good point. This draft really changed that position. I think Wade is a pure 2, but he gets enough run at the 1 that you can consider him there as well


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This is awful, awful basketball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> How many steals does Hinrich have?


2


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Argh, Phoenix isn't going away just yet.

JYD steals the ball but Phx steals it back

Marion dunks the ball

Hinrich misses but gets his rebound and knocks a 3 down.

KH blocks!! He's playing some terrific D.

Brunson EC, and Corie come back in and they each take shots 

Corie makes one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 33% this quarter, before the last Blount miss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 36% for the game and 27% for threes. We are giving them every chance to win this game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wish I could see the Hinrich-Barbosa matchup. Instead I'm watching ESPN Big Monday.

Here's a name you'll be hearing before too long: JR Giddens from Kansas. 6'5", 195 lbs. (will fill out), freakishly long arms, 45" vertical leap, great long range shooter, just a freshman, former McD's AA, gets better with each game. He might have the most upside of any player in his class.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

If Skiles thought he could get away with it you just know he'd love to slap Curry for puting up all that soft stuff.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

barbosa previous career high was 9. Tonight he has 15.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> If Skiles thought he could get away with it you just know he'd love to slap Curry for puting up all that soft stuff.


From the way Curry plays, I bet Skiles could get away with ***** slapping Eddy. Where's Mike Epps when you need him?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

man dunk fest.

Curry Dunks it

Joe Johnson dunks it

Erob makes a 12 footer

Barbosa pass to Jahidi White on a screen-and roll. executed perfectly *sigh*

Curry shoots blocked by White

Kirk layup good

Phoenix throws it away and Erob steals it and misses.

62-53

at least we are pulling away


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Fatas* White owns Fatas* Curry

:dead:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

62-55 after three. 

Bulls at 36%, Suns are at 40.2 

Both teams shot a sizzling 35% that quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Err my bad they got 55.

We better beat this shorthanded team.

Barbosa with a 3.

4 point game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Erob hits a 18-footer

Voshkul dunks the ball

Eddy misses a shots but Brunson steals

Erob hits a long shot from the left.

D'Atoni is pissed at the perimeter D.

68-60 Bulls


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

man Barbosa is good...

and btw, to whoever listed those PGs from this year's draft, I'm only couting on Hinrich to be better than Blake and Ridnour.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

If this edition of the Bulls isn't the dumbest team I've ever witnessed, I'm not sure who's worse. GET THE DAMN BALL TO CURRY! He can get position on either block.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Reggie Crawford benched again?

He doesn't even think about going to the basket. What a marshmallow mentality.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn Eddy followed his own shot and he followed it strong! Now if he could only hit his free throws.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Barbosa shoots a 3 and misses

Erob with the rebound

Marion steals it from Brunson. but Bulls get it back

Eddy gets fouled. can he just power it down? he splits the FT's 

69-60

9:20 left
Barbosa misses again

Hinrich misses the 3 misses. Blount rebounds and he misses.

WHY DOES Blount think he's Kobe?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Im sure Paxson can make better than Brunson


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

> Reggie Crawford benched again?
> 
> He doesn't even think about going to the basket. What a marshmallow mentality



I could not agree more C Blizzy tonight was a big opportunity and again he fails to step up. I really want Paxson to see what a JC,Curry,ERob package could bring in return. I really think we should be able to get a quality SG/SF ala Pierce/TMac/Marion. Would do wonders for this team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Erob gets fouled by Voskuhl

gugliotta in for Marion

Erob makes good on both

Blount misses 15 footer (STOP SHOOTING) JJ rebounds
Joe misses gugs rebounds

Barbosa gets fouled by Eddy

Barbosa shoots ugly splits FT's
Barbosa makes a layup after a steal from Blount. 
Linton Johnson in the game

Erob misses a jumper.

Blount fouls on the floor.

all this is happening with JC on the bench


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh my this line up is brutal, we could go scoreless the rest of the game

Blount
Linton
Erobbery
Brunson
Hinrich


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

YOu see what Pheonix is doing? They're attacking the basket. If we had ONE guy on this club that could attack the rim, this game would have been over a long time ago.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not agree more C Blizzy tonight was a big opportunity and again he fails to step up. I really want Paxson to see what a JC,Curry,ERob package could bring in return. I really think we should be able to get a quality SG/SF ala Pierce/TMac/Marion. Would do wonders for this team.


Are you serious?

You're grouping Pierce, TMac with Marion?

Marion is a superstar player no doubt, but he's not in their league.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who's on the floor :

Brunson, Hinrich, Blount, Erob, Linton

Linton Johnson layup good and 1

he misses the FT. Gugs rebounds.

73-66


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Are we officially the worst team in the league now?? There is no reason for this to even be a game (with all due respect to the suns). 

PS. Barbosa is gonna be a stud, can we trade Craw for him right now???


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> LeBron
> Wade
> Hinrich
> ...


I see no one commented so I'll say it again...

We drafted the 5th best PG out of that group...

Hinrich will only be better than Ridnour and Blake.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh I know Marion is not in their league I just threw out some names. Even Marion along with Kirk/Tyson/AD/JYD/Gill/Fizer/Pippen could be a very nice team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
> ...


I would put him up there with Pierce and Tmac as well as Nowitzki


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I am so embarrassed for my franchise. 

Cyanide pill approaching mouth. T-minus five minutes and counting...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I got a real baaaaddd feeling about this game. Why the hell do you pass the ball to Rick freakin Brunson on a break??? So he can brick a 20ft. shot???

This team needs a complete brain transplant. A heart transplant would be bad either.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> and btw, to whoever listed those PGs from this year's draft, I'm only couting on Hinrich to be better than Blake and Ridnour.


That's what most people said before the season began too.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

did Doer just call him brick brunson?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Look at Hinrich yelling at NBA vets on how to break a zone press. These guys are friggin DUMB!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> did Doer just call him brick brunson?



before he drained the three?

Followed by E-Rob connecting?

And another?

Good to see the scrubs getting some burn.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what most people said before the season began too.


I'm still saying it...

and don't get me wrong, Kirk is a good player and he will be a for long time...

It just doesn't change the fact that Lebron, Wade, Ford, and Barbosa will be in front him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I can't believe this is a 3 point game...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Joe Johnson makes both Ft's

Brunson hits a 3!!

Barbosa makes a quick layup (he really is fast)
AD misses a 15 footer Marion rebounds

Casey Jacobsen layup good.

layup by Erob Good.
Marion hits a shot jumper

Erob hits a TOUGH TOUGH shot. wow. nice game so far. 12 pts for him i think. 
JYD fouls someone (casey jacobsen i think. 2 Ft's coming up)

We need to quit shooting after an offensive rebound so fast. milk the clock

80-75 2:36 left in the ball game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has played just 26 minutes. Has he played any in the 4th? I don't think he has.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

This board rates players based on 1 * game. If Curry scores 30, he is a beast and the best center in the East. If he scores 10 and grab no rebounds, they think he * and Pax should trade him.
Barbosa, all of the sudden, is the next great PG in the NBA and better than Hinrich and co. 
So Barbosa scores 5 points next game (not gonna happen since he goes against TJ Ford, he will torch him) and no one talks about him. They either wait for a player to score 50 or get shut down as to post their comments.
Again, its 1 * game!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

how is barbosa's shooting form... i think that is what made him fall so low in the draft-- scout's said he had very questionable form, released from his chest.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

80-76
Erob really has taken over this quarter.

Casey spits FT's

KH gets fouled and splits

3 point ball game again

2 minutes left in the ballgame duh nuh nuh nuh

JYD makes a shot

Marion and jacobsen misses 3 pointers

offensive foul on Brunson

83-78 Bulls 44 secs left.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Is it possible to be disgusted by a win?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> how is barbosa's shooting form... i think that is what made him fall so low in the draft-- scout's said he had very questionable form, released from his chest.


one of the ugliest i have ever seen

must be brazil thing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Is it possible to be disgusted by a win?


yes. It will make two of us, IF WE WIN


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I think Jamal is going to get a ticket out of Chitown...

This is the first time I've felt this way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Is it possible to be disgusted by a win?


an ugly win is still a win. I'll take it

Barbosa penetrates (wishes that was JC)

voshkul dunks the ball

Full Timeout 

80-83 36 secs left.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Is it possible to be disgusted by a win?


*YES!*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Cyanide pill in vicinity of mouth. Useless life coming to end soon. It was fun, folks.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> one of the ugliest i have ever seen
> ...


25 on 10/17 shooting...

He's shooting better than coach's son Kirk tonight...

and he's FAST.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

let's drain the clock. post up deep and

brunson gives it up to AD. back to brunson

Hinrich to Erob to AD. shoots a short jumper and misess rebs by Phoenix


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Thinks were gonna lose*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

suns have a chance to tie to go into overtime!!! 21 seconds left.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

i just got here in the 4th... why isnt jamal in the game?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Down 3 Suns call for time to set a final shot.



:sour: :sour: :sour:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Cyanide pill in vicinity of mouth. Useless life coming to end soon. It was fun, folks.


This is hilarious....

Reminds me of when Homer went into space...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Pheonix going into the timout with a chance to tie. Wathch them get a clean, open three.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok enough arenas no one is saying that Barbosa won't be better than Kirk but come on one game is not enough for you to make that statement yet. If he continues to play at this level then fine he is better but please one game does not prove his long term success.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I am dying watching this game. A win is a win, but when a wins is less satisfying that one of our better loses a fan must questioin himself.

Damn.........we really suck. 

We have no depth..........and our two best players are head cases, while our third one may be a constant injury waiting to happen.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, chifaninca, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, Wynn*, hoops*, L.O.B, AnaMayShun, thunderspirit, SPMJ, Nater, 7thwatch, curry_52, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, rwj333, fl_flash*, RoRo, basghetti80*, BigAmare, numlock, arenas809*, Brian34Cook, onecooljew, vankerck, ballafromthenorth, visionary432, Bulls96*, Golden Bull 23, wadecaroneddie, JPBulls, spongyfungy, conkeso, VincentVega, sonny, infamous, SoCar Bullsfan, bulls, TomBoerwinkle#1)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Is it possible to be disgusted by a win?


yes.

That assuming we win.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

DUMB!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> i just got here in the 4th... why isnt jamal in the game?


I think it has to do with his poor *** play....

I'm just going out on the limb with that one...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

1 pt lead. Brunson hits ft. Hits the second. :sigh: 

16 seconds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

21.1 left.

Phoenix has the ball. chance to tie. PLEASE BULLS I BEG YOU DON't FOUL.

Jacobsen inbounds and Barbosa lays it up

Jacobsen fouls brunson whew...he didn't really need to foul.

Brunson makes both!

they trail by 3 85-82


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team blows!!!!

Win or lose this team is a piece of ****... can barely beat a short handed Suns team....

:hurl:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Brunson.

WHOOOO!



:uhoh: Its gotta be bad if I'm sayin' that!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Cyanide pill in holding pattern, tenuously near mouth. Please advise.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> I am dying watching this game. A win is a win, but when a wins is less satisfying that one of our better loses a fan must questioin himself.
> 
> Damn.........we really suck.
> ...


You are not alone in feeling that way.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Any idea why Brunson and not Gill?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We're still up, but :hurl:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

JJ inbounds. 

marion shoots for 3 misses. JYD gets fouled with 9.5 secs left.

He was WIDE OPEN.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Cyanide pill in holding pattern, tenuously near mouth. Please advise.


9.5 seconds, JYD at foul line. Take it out of your mouth but keep it in your hand!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Was JYD tonight's player of the game?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

just make one please


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, Bulls win, but I'm still bumping the Bullsaholic thread.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

87-82 as JYD makes both FT's

ugly win yes..but we did it without JC.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Does this qualify as the crappiest win of the year?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

so how did eddy play in this game? good or bad?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Take a deep DEEP breathe. We win


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Cyanide consumption averted, but I'm keeping the pill for next game. 

This still constitutes a cry for help.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

87-82 Bull -- FINAL

I'd like to thank the entire Bull organization for making what should have been a blowout win a very close game all the way to the end.

Sincerely,

*Wynn!*


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Ok enough arenas no one is saying that Barbosa won't be better than Kirk but come on one game is not enough for you to make that statement yet. If he continues to play at this level then fine he is better but please one game does not prove his long term success.


What statement did I make?

The only statement I made was regarding that his "shot" is ugly...

It's going in...

Tonight he is shooting better than Kirk...

I'm not putting down Kirk in any way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We win shooting 38% and 27% in threes. :sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I see no one commented so I'll say it again...
> ...


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 87-82 Bull -- FINAL
> 
> I'd like to thank the entire Bull organization for making what should have been a blowout win a very close game all the way to the end.
> ...


:rotf: 

Hilarious


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Cyanide consumption averted, but I'm keeping the pill for next game.
> 
> This still constitutes a cry for help.


Good idea!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

i dont care about what happened this game we won and thats good enough for me


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm glad for the win but words cannot fully express my disappointment in this team. The Suns deserved to win. They played far better, far smarter basketball. They just didn't have enough warm bodies. 

We're gonna get destroyed by the heat on wednesday.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

You need take a lot of alcohol when you watching them.



:sour:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Perhaps the Phonecians can breathe a little easier now knowing that Barbosa has more than a little Marbury in him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Originally posted by arenas809!


I see no one commented so I'll say it again...

We drafted the 5th best PG out of that group...

Hinrich will only be better than Ridnour and Blake. 


*I disagree.*


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I agree only Lebron is the better PG out of this past draft. Wade is a SG and once Miami is able to move Eddie Jones he will play there full time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Cyanide consumption averted, but I'm keeping the pill for next game.
> 
> This still constitutes a cry for help.


DMD: report to the Bullsaholics: Anonymous thread IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Was JYD tonight's player of the game?


I'd say Hinrich early with his D and shooting.

must give cred to Erob down the stretch. he made some tough shots. even Brunson for the most part handled the ball Ok. 


JYD diving for balls playing tough D and crashing the boards as usual and contributed with his offense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This was an AWFUL, AWFUL win even by our own sucky standards.

JYD saved it for us. He gets the game ball.

This was the first game in the Skiles era where we won w/o Crawford having a good game. And I was glad Skiles benched him tonight. That MJ call only worked for a couple of games i see 

We need TC and Pip more then ever right now! Our 35 year olds, AD and Gill, have clearly run out of gas and haven't produced anything the past week or so.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Congrats, we just beat the worst assemblance of a basketball team ever (including the Kornel David led Bulls). Horrible game, at least we won. Skiles has to figure out a way to deal with the zone. Teams go to it, and we just try to shoot over it, we don't have good enough shooters...Jamal was god awful tonight, only 3 shots inside the 3 point line, he needs to benched for a few games, maybe when Pip comes back we can do that. Skiles needs to tell him during a practice scrimmage to take no shots outside the 3-point line, he needs to learn to attack the basket. If he can't do it, let him walk.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Perhaps the Phonecians can breathe a little easier now knowing that Barbosa has more than a little Marbury in him.


Just like Mrs. Marbury does! Lucky guy.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

if that was game 7 of the nba finals we would be champions right now, WOO HOO


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

True bull,

This has too be the lowest point in the last five years. I am on my fourth scotch and it may take several more. DID i just see a finishing lineup of hinrich, buunson, johnson, robinson, and williamson. This is more than any human can take. Johnson and brunson should not even be in the nba.

Lets recap. fizer fourh pick in the draft, JC, 7th pick in the draft, curry fouth pick in the draft, jay will second pick in the draft, chandler 2nd pick in the draft. How many finished tonight game, zero. Kause always said not only players win games but good management. So right. We looked worse than the clippers tonight. What is going on?

david


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We might not be as bad as I thought especially when we get Amare, Zarko, McDyess, Lampe, Eisley on the team.

Plus 2 first round picks and Vujanic.

And a good chance to sign Kobe.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> i dont care about what happened this game we won and thats good enough for me


agreed.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 87-82 as JYD makes both FT's
> 
> ugly win yes..but we did it without JC.


Is that supposed to make me feel better? It definitely doesn't. It's not like it was we won with Brabosa since Marbury was traded.

It was ...Crawford goes mental and Brunson does hurt himself dribbling and running up the court at the same time.


Oh man, haven't felt this down after a win in a very long time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson kept us from losing. He had 10 pts in the 4th quarter.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> We might not be as bad as I thought especially when we get Amare, Zarko, McDyess, Lampe, Eisley on the team.
> 
> Plus 2 first round picks and Vujanic.
> ...


you guys are SET.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> True bull,
> 
> This has too be the lowest point in the last five years. I am on my fourth scotch and it may take several more.
> david


what kind of scotch??? :drool:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> if that was game 7 of the nba finals we would be champions right now, WOO HOO


I appreciate a little brevity, but if that was game seven of anything other than the WNBA Finals, this sport would be dead.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Umm, if a win feels like this, imagine what a loss would have been like. It almost was...

I'll be interested to see what Skiles has to say in the postgame.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom my wife keeps a bottle of 15 year old aberlour for emergeries like tonigth. Is skiles trying to kill me. I have never seen a lineup as bad as tonight. 

The bulls were playing one ligitamite starter in hinrich and one legitamite 6th man in williams. The rest could be out of the nba if it wasn't for the bulls. Even robinson only plays every other game. I may need to see the cardiologist in the morning so i don't go into heart failure.

david


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Whew...wow...WOW...it's...been a long time.

Do you have a cigarette, honey?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

MMMMMMMMM. 15 Year old Abelrour :drool:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Just got home.

Skiles says (postgame):

"I need to know what I'm going to get from my guys each night, and then I'll play them accordingly. I know what Jerome brings me. It's the same thing every night. I know what Kirk brings me. It's the same thing every night. But the rest of the team? They need to get on the same page. I need my defenders to defend, and my scorers to score. No more, no less."


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Any idea why Brunson and not Gill?


Wynn, I think Gill's completely gassed. Prior to the Knick Game he'd been averaging 37mpg during that 4 games in 5 day stretch. His legs are dead right now. And lets not forget the beating he's taking at 6'5" trying to keep taller SF's off the boards.

The same goes for Hinrich who's averaging 40mpg for a couple of weeks now. And we're talking about a _hard_ 40 minutes because he exerts a high degree of energy at both ends of the court...he doesn't take plays off. Kirk seems to run out of gas at the end of games when a lot of his shots start coming up short.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Skiles for all his coaching knowledge really uses some of the strangest line-ups. When Blount, Linton, & Brunson were on the floor together, and Kirk couldn't penetrate, that group's offense was offensive. If Erob was off the mark, the Bulls would have lost.

Regardless, way to beat the press is to get the ball up court and attack the basket.

With that line-up on the floor, every time the Bulls broke the press, they stopped and waited for Phoenix to get back up the court and set set up their half-court zone.

Moreover when the other team only has eight players, shouldn't it be the Bulls initiating the defense in the oppsoing team's back court to make it a full court game?

That was a very poorly coached game by Skiles.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Skiles was asked why Crawford didn't play down the stretch.

He said he expected every player to "bring something to the table" every night. He also said if your scorers aren't scoring, he'll keep them in there if they are playing "one hell of a defensive game", etc. The implication here was that Crawford was bringing nothing to the table tonight. Maybe not, but what exactly was Brunson bringing us, aside from a couple of free throws down the stretch?

Skiles mentioned JYD and Hinrich as the players that he knows what he will get from them every night.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Am I only one who thinks that , Jamal and Marcus are on the "trading menue" .

Keep your eyes open!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Just got home.
> 
> Skiles says (postgame):
> ...


I'd suggest a lot more. How about the scorers to defend and the defenders to not take crappy shots and waste on offensive opportunity?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Wynn, I think Gill's completely gassed. Prior to the Knick Game he'd been averaging 37mpg during that 4 games in 5 day stretch. His legs are dead right now. And lets not forget the beating he's taking at 6'5" trying to keep taller SF's off the boards.
> ...


This is my greatest fear. Kirk has been our spark plug, but with his minutes, he is getting due for a rookie fatigue wall.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Just got home.
> 
> Skiles says (postgame):
> ...



Ohhh, sure...He wants them to play like professionals. like they get paid to play or something. Wow, unrealistic expectations.....


Seriously though, he is right. Skiles has to instill some toughness into our marshmallow team. If guys can't hack it, they're gone.

That being said..........I would rather poke myself in the eye than watch a line-up of Davis, Williams, Robinson, Brunson and Hinrich play the entire 4th quarter. That's not fair. There is only one person to blame for all of this..............

and when we find him, "everything will change in the blink of an eye!"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> 25 on 10/17 shooting...
> ...


Key word: "tonight".

Hinrich still getting dissed after all this time cracks me up.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd suggest a lot more. How about the scorers to defend and the defenders to not take crappy shots and waste on offensive opportunity?



Yeah, that was a misquote of Skiles. He did not say "no more, no less." He also said (as I mentioned above), that if a scorer's not scoring, he can still get PT by doing other things. Specifically he mentioned defensive effort.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> That was a very poorly coached game by Skiles.


I was thinking this the entire game. Didn't seem to make any sense what he was doing with the players. Anyone shed some light?

Major thanks to *C Blizzy!* for the explanation on Gill.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> Am I only one who thinks that , Jamal and Marcus are on the "trading menue" .
> 
> Keep your eyes open!



No, you're not the only one who thinks that. I tend to wonder what Fizer really gets us right now considering he's getting very little burn.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Just got home.
> 
> Skiles says (postgame):
> ...


And just prior to that he said that everybody needs to bring _something_ to every game. I'm sure he means that if one part of your game isn't working then find a way to contribute in some other way.

He also suggested that all these missed shots seem to "take the wind out of our sails." I think that was a not too subtle suggestion that if the jumper's off, get your points another way (like going strong to the basket).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> That being said..........I would rather poke myself in the eye than watch a line-up of Davis, Williams, Robinson, Brunson and Hinrich play the entire 4th quarter. That's not fair. There is only one person to blame for all of this..............


Don't do it, Oedipus! Society will forgive you, even if Skiles *is* your mother!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Skiles was asked why Crawford didn't play down the stretch.
> 
> He said he expected every player to "bring something to the table" every night. He also said if your scorers aren't scoring, he'll keep them in there if they are playing "one hell of a defensive game", etc. The implication here was that Crawford was bringing nothing to the table tonight. Maybe not, but what exactly was Brunson bringing us, aside from a couple of free throws down the stretch?
> ...



Hinrich defense wasn't very good tonight. He hit his shots in the first half, but couldn't even hit his FT's in the second half. He also seemed to play more off the ball with Brunson repeatedly picking up jis dribble in poor spots.

Anyway, that cut by Barbarso to the basket was especially bad.

Bulls seemed to play mainly man to man, in most of the match-ups I saw, either Gill or ERob was on Marion, JC played JJ, and Hinrich matched up against Barbarosa.

Maybe when Skiles watches the tapes, he'll see the same game that I did.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> And just prior to that he said that everybody needs to bring _something_ to every game. I'm sure he means that if one part of your game isn't working then find a way to contribute in some other way.
> ...



Yeah, he said that the defensive effort seemed worse when shots weren't falling, which he pointed out is the exact opposite of what needs to happen.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Kirk was the best player on the Bulls tonight. Why dont people just lay off of him. I know Barbosa had a great game, but look at Kirks year

On Barbosa. he showed a ton today. Phoenix knew what they had in this kid, its one of the myriad of reasons they felt they could deal Marbury. He and Vujanic are going to make the Suns fans forget Marbury very quickly. Barbosa is going to be a very good player at this level. With him, Nene, Splitter and Anderson Varejao (the last 2 are in Europe), NBA types are going to have to spend alot of time in Brasil. Its one of the worlds most athletic countries (second to none in soccer and volleyball)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seemed to me that Skiles was speaking more of effort than result, though that may be my interpretation only. I sort of had the impression that he means that he knows that JYD and Hinrich will bust their butts every night, not that they necessarily will have good games. 

That Barboso cut was terrible. Also, Skiles said the Bulls use the very same inbounds play, which makes it all the worse that they'd get burned by it. That was a big mental lapse by KH.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably gassed from all those minutes.  

We probably won't win another this week. Miami, Portland, Trailblazers.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Kirk was the best player on the Bulls tonight. Why dont people just lay off of him.


His offense was good in the initial run.

But with brunson dominating the ball in the second half, and Kirk relunctant to drive to the basket, his second half wasn't very good.

Kirk couldn't stay in front of Barbaso, and didn't play very well on d tonight.

Without a doubt, I'd say JYD was the best bull tonight, with ERob in the minutes he played with his d on matrix, and his key baskets, the second best Bull tonight.

This has nothing to do with picking on Kirk. I like Kirk. I'm just being objective about what I saw n the court tonight and not being sentimental or biased about it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

On a serious note, Rick Brunson hitting those two free throws is a close to a game winning shot as anything I can remember.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably gassed from all those minutes.
> ...


I thought Portland *was* the Trailblazers. Now I'm disappointed *and* confused....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> We probably won't win another this week. Miami, Portland, Trailblazers.


Naw. I think we'll beat Portland, but have a lot of trouble with those Trailblazers.:laugh: 

Glad we won this game. Even more glad that I didn't follow this game at all.

Anyone want to give a recap, or should I just consider myself lucky not to know? Anything good to take from this game? Or is it all bad?

Looks like Barbosa is a player. Suns are a smart, smart organization.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Mark your calendars for the 17th, 19th, and 21st folks! Those'll be the next wins we get, and will be our first three game winning streak in as long as I can remember.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought Portland *was* the Trailblazers. Now I'm disappointed *and* confused....


Just trying to see who is awake. :laugh: 

New Orleans
(almost typed Charlotte)


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably gassed from all those minutes.
> ...


Yeah, Kirk is getting a lot of run. Probably going to hit that rookie wall pretty hard pretty soon.

Will be good to get Pippen back on the floor to run the point some, with Kirk at the 2, and Brunson on the bench.

With Wade out on IR in Miami, that makes that game a bit more competitive. The Portland Parole Violators have been really bad on the road this season so that may be a competitive game too.

I'd really like to see Skiles get JC, Kirk or Gill, Erob, AD and Curry
out on the floor against Miami, and with players not with bigs.

JC and EC just have more familiarity than Kirk and EC.
JC doesn't penetrate and dish very well, but he sets EC up
very well on pick and rolls.

I wish Kirk would drive and dish more. He's better than JC at breaking down defenses, but doesn't do it enough. Now overall
I think Kirk is a better player than JW, but JW really could break down opposing defenses with his ability to penetrate to pretty
much any place he wanted to go on the floor.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> I wish Kirk would drive and dish more. He's better than JC at breaking down defenses, but doesn't do it enough. Now overall
> I think Kirk is a better player than JW, but JW really could break down opposing defenses with his ability to penetrate to pretty
> much any place he wanted to go on the floor.


Agreed.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Worse thing about having Brunson handling the ball was the Bulls were even initiating their offensive plays until there were betw. 9 to 11 seconds on the shot clock..

Bulls in general are bad at this, but with Brunson they were exceptionally bad. I kept waiting for an eight second violation too, but the Bulls kept just getting the ball over the time line with 17 to 18 seconds on the clock. Too much of the time, it also seemed as if the frontcourt players were handling the rock in the backcourt.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Suns are a smart, smart organization.


I don't think it matters what sport he's dealing with....

Colangelo can't miss...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes, trading Schilling for scrubs was great!!!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

And trading Kim for Hillenbrand also!!

:laugh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I was at the game... but Crawford didn't play any of the 2nd half and I didn't see him on the bench either... what the heck happened to him? I didn;t see him get injured on the court? what happened?


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

I remember a while ago people asked Nene who was the best player in Brazil and he answered Barbosa. I think tonight we saw glimpse of what the kid is capable of. Barbosa is hands down the most exciting Brazil player since the great Oscar Schmidt, or so says my Brazilian roommate. But seriously this kid seems to have all the tools to be a hell of a PG (tall, long arms, extremely athletic, decent shooter). Maybe he's part of the reason why Phoenix let Marbury go.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Am I the only one who's really bothered by the fact that Jamal Crawford disappears in so many games. He seems to be streaky as hell, and we all know what happens to those type of players...cough Stackhouse cough.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> Am I the only one who's really bothered by the fact that Jamal Crawford disappears in so many games. He seems to be streaky as hell, and we all know what happens to those type of players...cough Stackhouse cough.


Some would argue that he only appears for a few games.

But yeah, I'm sure that a good 95 percent are worried.

Gonna have to exercise a little patience. Sometimes he looks like he gets it. Sometimes it's back to playing how he was before BC. I think he'll level out a little better as the season progresses and we get better players out there with him.

What was the situation with him tonight? Did he get injured? I notice he jacked a lot of threes. But he also picked up some assists and boards. Seems like he has been more focused on his assists the last while instead of asserting himself as a scorer. He needs to make up his mind whether he is a scorer or a passer. Because Skiles and the team need to know what they are going to get out of him on a nightly basis. If he's going to be an assist man, then he's less usefull because we don't have the scoring to put around him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Key word: "tonight".
> ...


does hinrich deseve a pass in a game where the guy he's defending triples his previous career high in impressive fashion

unless of course its your opinion that barbosa just cannot be stopped so its just par for the course


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Crawford was on the bench. He didn't play b/c he just took 3's all night. They weren't forced (some were at the end of the shot clock though) but his shot was way off. He didn't compensate by attacking the basket. If he plays like this, and his jumper isn't falling, he isn't going to get to play.

Gill's jumper was crap too and he didn't play in the 4th quarter either.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Random observations from the UC:

- Rick Brunson is really, really slow
- Chris Jeffries looks funny when he runs, like an ostrich chasing her prey... and of course he decides to run sprints after the shootaround
- Barbosa is lightning fast and looks like a keeper
- Fizer missed 85% of his shots from the top of the key during warmups, his release point was different each time
- Pippen came out for warmups and hardly missed any from the top of the key
- seems to be a growing discontent w/ 'soft' Eddy
- AD is taller than 6'9"
- Amare looked like he was ready to go on that ankle
- fans were clamoring to put in Jamal in the 4th, mainly b/c Brunson stinks
- eRob looked tolerable last night
- even in the 4th, Jamal was 'in to' the game on the bench and came to support his teammates in the huddle
- take note: everytime Fizer gets a catch on the baseline, he's going to shoot it
- take note: everytime Gill gets the ball off a curl using his left hand, he's gonna shoot it
- the jalapenos in the nachos were quite spicy
- the McDonald's t shirt dude were taking the night off or something, they didn't get it going til the 4th Q
- very boring night all together, sans making fun of Brunson


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Random observations from the UC:
> 
> - Rick Brunson is really, really slow
> ...


I was hoping your next observation would be:
- kicked "ICE CREAM!" guy in the face (you have to know who I'm talking about)


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> I notice he jacked a lot of threes. But he also picked up some assists and boards. Seems like he has been more focused on his assists the last while instead of asserting himself as a scorer. He needs to make up his mind whether he is a scorer or a passer. Because Skiles and the team need to know what they are going to get out of him on a nightly basis. If he's going to be an assist man, then he's less usefull because we don't have the scoring to put around him.


I think thats exactly the problem Skiles is having convincing him that when his shot isnt falling the team still needs him to score.It seems as though after that last slump he as in hes a little bit gun shy when we really need him to be even more agressive and stop looking to get Gill and these other role players so many shots .


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

superdave did u have good seats? My friend gave me 3 tickets in section 111 (center court) row 7

best seats I ever sat in


(why the hell wasn't crawford in there at the end for foul shooting instead of Brunson?)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I was hoping your next observation would be:
> - kicked "ICE CREAM!" guy in the face (you have to know who I'm talking about)


LOL. :laugh: 

Can you say aisle seat, right next to a seating entrance? He yelled that sh*t into my ear. I was this close to saying 'shut the @#$% up' but there were kids around. Damn.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL. :laugh:
> ...


Can you say "I feel your pain!" or "Preachin to the choir, sister!"?! I have season tickets in section 302, row 3, aisle seats and my ears have been ringing since October 29th. Have you noticed how you can sometimes hear him when he's on the total opposite side of the stadium?  

I swear I'm not a violent man, but I'm not sure how many more games I can put up with the jackhole before attempting to throw him over the edge. I can only hope someone else does it first...

"Ice cream!"
"Not anymore."
[nudge]


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> superdave did u have good seats? My friend gave me 3 tickets in section 111 (center court) row 7
> 
> best seats I ever sat in
> ...


I was in 113 row 13. We were near each other.

There were a lot of people from this board at that boring, boring game. The Red Panda was the main highlight of the night. I don't know how she thought of flipping bowls onto her head from a unicycle but...she sure can do it. 

More observations from the UC

1. Tyson wasn't there at all
2. Gill isn't good. He's a back-up sg. That's all he should be doing.
3. The crowds suck unless the scoreboard says "make some noise"
4. Eddy curry is much smaller than he was before his rokkie year
5. the fans love Hinrich

also - on espn 1000 after the game Norm was talking about how guys don't play for the love of the game anymore. They play for all the other benefits. He said "put a skirt on the hoop and then you'll see some guys attack it." 

I laughed soooooo hard!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, yes.... Red Panda Girl definitely had my attention 

I got mad at one of the bubble boys, b/c it looked like he was taunting the other slow dude. That's not right.

PCLoad, I think I was 303 row 4. Nose bleeding, ear ringing, and a sucky basketball game to watch. Voskuhl had a couple Shaq dunks though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> 3. The crowds suck unless the scoreboard says "make some noise"


It's so true!

In terms of attendance, we're still kickin, but enthusiam is pretty low at the UC. 

Was it that much better at the old Chicago Stadium because the building was louder or because the fans were louder back then? 

Fans were louder for Jordan Bulls @ the Barn vs. Jordan Bulls @ UC, I think.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> It's so true!
> ...


I think you can equate the loudness of any given stadium with the price of tickets. Once you make it so only rich folks can sit close by - the crowds suck. Rich people don't cheer. Not to mention the sheer size of newer arenas.

The Staples Center was apparantly waaaaay quieter than the Forum. Smaller venue - cheaper tickets.

Look at Arco and how small/loud it is. I'm going to check ticketmaster to see what they charge there.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you can equate the loudness of any given stadium with the price of tickets. Once you make it so only rich folks can sit close by - the crowds suck. Rich people don't cheer. Not to mention the sheer size of newer arenas.
> ...


Arco sounds frickin' amazing. Damn those guys yell their lungs out.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> It's so true!
> ...


the loudest cheer last night was when the damn bagel won the dunkin donuts race!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> the loudest cheer last night was when the damn bagel won the dunkin donuts race!


That's nothing new. The only difference last night was it was the Bagel that won. The UC crowd has gotten ridiculous. They don't cheer unless they're pushed, yet they boo at the drop of a hat. Lame.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Crawford was on the bench. He didn't play b/c he just took 3's all night. They weren't forced (some were at the end of the shot clock though) but his shot was way off. He didn't compensate by attacking the basket. If he plays like this, and his jumper isn't falling, he isn't going to get to play.
> 
> Gill's jumper was crap too and he didn't play in the 4th quarter either.


Well at least Skiles isn't singling out JC...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I forgot to mention - I sat next to a referee scout. He had to track the calls and who made them. He was so nice. He even let me use his extra seat for my coat.

Just shows you that someone is watching those refs.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I was in 113 row 13. We were near each other.
> ...


yeah that whole bowl flipping thing was really confusing me lol...

there was some guy in a redshirt sitting in front of me who was PUMPED every time she got the bowls on her head though... (yea he was drunk  )

oh, and that guy in the bubble who kept stopping to taunt was flirting with the cheerleaders inbetween laps... damn that guy I need a bubble I guess

nice seats though


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> does hinrich deseve a pass in a game where the guy he's defending triples his previous career high in impressive fashion
> ...


Please check Barbosa's previous stats for minutes played and get back to me. Also, have you ever heard of an night where a player is just "on"? Surely you have, considering your admiration for Jamal Crawford.

P.S. All of this is secondary, of course, to the fact that Kirk needs to be passing the ball to Jamal each and every time Kirk gets it, even if Jamal is on the bench because he can't hit the ocean from the beach. Pass to Jamal! Pass to Jamal! Pass to Jamal!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

oh yeah and 2 more observations

1. Suns had the ball down by 3 with like 1 min and 30 seconds left and I swear like 1/4 of the people in the stadium got up and left to beat traffic... I was like WTF? I mena if we're ahead by 10 or losing by 10 I can understand but we're only ahead by 3! and they have the ball!

2. How in the hell some of the guys there were able to get some of these girls to go with them... I mean god damn how do some of these guys do it?! And what were some of these girls thinking going with guys like them, I mean damn I think even I'm better than some of those guys.... I swear there was like a 12 year old with the hottest girl ever... god damn it :no:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 2. How in the hell some of the guys there were able to get some of these girls to go with them... I mean god damn how do some of these guys do it?! And what were some of these girls thinking going with guys like them, I mean damn I think even I'm better than some of those guys.... I swear there was like a 12 year old with the hottest girl ever... god damn it :no:


Well...I was there with just a friend....oh wait...you may not have been talking about me.....how embarassing....I'm gonna kill myself now.

I will say it's cool to see lots of younger people sitting in the good seats, etc. At Lakers games the close seats are all business men, actors, posers and dorks. At the UC it's families, young kids and 20-somethings who seem to actually like sports.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Well...I was there with just a friend....oh wait...you may not have been talking about me.....how embarassing....I'm gonna kill myself now.


 mmmmmaybe I was.... mmmmmaybe I was?

you never know...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> mmmmmaybe I was.... mmmmmaybe I was?
> ...


a HA!

That game did suck though. It was boring.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> a HA!
> ...


Most of the time the activities during timeouts are more entertaining than the game. It's sad. 

I like when they launch shirts into the crowd. I've never caught one, though. :sigh:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> a HA!
> ...


well, I don't get to go often so I didn't think it was that bad, especially since I had never sat so close...

how did you get your tickets?  Do you have season tickets, or did you shell out the 85$ to sit there...

I had a friend give me his 3 tickets (he has season tickets at those seats)


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> ...And I've got a source that says the Bagel will edge the Donut and Coffee, sshhhh


Told ya...do I win something for this?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> well, I don't get to go often so I didn't think it was that bad, especially since I had never sat so close...
> ...


My friend got two tickets for his birthday from a friend of his whose bank has those season tickets. So it was my friend, his roommate, her boyfriend and me. 

To all of my friends I am the biggest Bulls fan they know so when they get tickets I usually get lucky. This Saturday I'll be in a skybox w/ a friend who works for WGN. It pays to talk about the Bulls as often as possible. I've only paid for 2 games so far this year. 

Of course if the Bulls were actually good and people wanted to go - I'd be out of luck.

I also want to add - even so I say it was boring - being at a Bulls game is still better than being anywhere else.


----------

